# Sauteed Apple&Brown Sugar Pancake Fattie



## got14u (Mar 7, 2009)

This was lost in the switch so I figured I could post it back up. It is by far my favorite fatty to date. And I am a chile and meat luver. But this one took the "cake"

First I peal and slice the apple. Melted Butter in the suace pan along with some brown sugar. through in the apples a tad vanilla and cinniman. cooked for awhile till real syruppy. through most of the apple into a pancake. Layed out the pancake on the breakfast suasage and drizzled the remaining syrup in it along with some maple syrup. and the rest is history..lol


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 7, 2009)

Now that's on the fattie to do list !!!  Thanks !!:D


----------



## fire it up (Mar 7, 2009)

Now that looks good.
Hmmm.... I am smoking tomorrow, I have some bisquick and an apple...maybe, just maybe.
Good job on rolling it up, was wondering if you had any trouble rolling it and keeping the meat so thin?  Every time I do a fattie there is a thick layer of sausage all around, not that that is a bad thing, but for certain things I would like to make the outer layer a bit thinner but am always worried it may split open while cooking.


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2009)

I think what helps is rolling it in syran wrap and letting it chill in the fridge for about 30 minutes....thanks for all the complements...
just a thought for ya. If you do one of these you might try a sprinkle of powdered sugar on it. I thought of this after the fact and haven't been able to do another yet.


----------



## nomorecoop (Mar 7, 2009)

Great job!!!  I love the blueberry ones, so I can't wait to try this one!

Points!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 28, 2009)

I've not tried Wutang's blueberry fatty (a separate post) but it is the next fatty I'm going to roll. When I came across this fatty it's been added to my list of "pancake fatty's" that must be done soon! 

I wonder how a belgian waffle fatty would hold up ...


----------



## azrocker (Mar 28, 2009)

Points for ingenuity




_Oops still won't let me give em 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




_


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a great lookin fatty! Add that to the list of awesome breakfast fattyness. Nice picts too.  It looks like Spiderman is holding the fatty.


----------



## southoksmoker (Mar 29, 2009)

Great lookin' fattie there! Breakfast fatties are now on my to-do list for next week.


----------

